# Boykin/Lab Crossbreed Question



## John Waddell (Nov 28, 2009)

I would like some input on the type of dog that would come from crossbreeding a Boykin to a Lab. I duck hunt most of the time but do "attend" a dove shoot a few times a year. I've had both breeds and enjoyed the qualities of both. I like the size of the Boykin but the personality of a lab is hard to beat.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 28, 2009)

Find a smaller bred lab

No reason to mix up a lab with anything else, Already bred with a weim, hence the reason we have silver labs

Spend some precious time deciding if you want a lab, or a boykin.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree, small labs can be found. I have a 50 lb female, 55 lb female, 60 lb female, and 53 lb male. You can see my 60 lb female next to my 100 lb male on my website www.cedarswampretrievers.com/gauge.html


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm on my blackberry and can't edit posts or do attachments link directly to picture

http://www.cedarswampretrievers.com/images/Gauge and Millett IMG_1217 resize.jpg


----------

